# Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?



## The Driver (27. Juni 2005)

hallo,

muß mal hier meine liebe zu den guten alten rollen der DAM Quick 1000er serie gestehen... ich drei 2002er, die sind einfach super präzise und einfach unkaputtbar. nicht umsonst hat DAM damals lebenslange garantie für diese rollen gegeben. leider wird die DAM ihr versprechen was die garantie und die ersatzteile anbelangt nicht halten (wie öfters hier berichtet). trotzdem find ich diese rollen so ultimativ und kultig, dass ich mir bei ebay noch ne 1202 und ne 5001 (für norge zum pilken) gezogen hab.

gibts noch mehr 1000er liebhaber hier im forum, oder andere die die alten DAM Kult Rollen (müssen ja keine 1000er sein) in gebrauch haben?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Ich hab noch 2 x 2002 im Gebrauch (die eine davon hat seit dem Frühjahr einen Schaden an der Bügelaufhängung) und eine 5001 "für Gut" als "Norgeedelreserverolle" im Keller liegen.
Diie 1002 suche ich auch schon eine ganze Zeit .... sind mir bloss in Ebay zu teuer.

Uli H.


----------



## The Driver (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

naja unter 50,- euro geht da nix. ist es aber auch wert, denn zum schluss kostete z.B. eine 2002 ca. 200,- DM, und an den rollen ist praktisch kein vergang.


----------



## abuhamster (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Hallo,
ich finde diese alten Quick's auch ganz klasse  und bei mir ist fast die ganze Serie noch voll im Gebrauch. Der einzige Verlust war bisher der Schnurfangbügel einer
4001er.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Ich habs damals mehr mit der Konkurrenz gehalten, die technisch noch ein wenig ausgefeilter war (Shakespeare,Ambidex), was aber dann ein anderes Thema ergäbe.

Die wichtige Info aber: Es gibt wieder was ordentlich gleichwertiges bzw. besseres heute aktuell zu kaufen: von Ryobi Applause/Zauber bzw. Spro BlueArc/RedArc. In der Präzision und Stabilität mindestens gleichwertig, und mit 55-95 EUR auch nicht so teuer.
Wer auf eine Quick 1401 oder 3001 steht, dem wird bestimmt auch die Spro RedArc gut gefallen.  :q  
Und die große Applause 6000/8000 ist dann auch schon ein wenig dicker und stabiler  #6

Links auf Spro BlueArc + ReadArc
http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=149
Links auf Ryobi Applause + Zauber
http://www.angelwebshop.de/ -> Produkte/Rollen/Ryobi
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s383352...opscript?article=0005_Applause+=281D-A+850=29
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s383352...shopscript?article=0002_Zauber+=281D-A+854=29


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Mal so als Zaunpfahlwink. Die Penn Spinfisher Z ist ein fast 1:1 Nachbau dieser alten Quickrollenversion mit innenliegender Spule (Quick 110P-550P).

Hatte ich auch mal welche, (1401 und 4001) war aber nicht mein Fall das Getriebe. (Zuviel Kraftverlust).
Daher und aufgrund der besseren, aufwendigeren Schnurverlegung bin ich zu Mitchell gewechselt damals.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## The Driver (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

ist mitchell nicht auch vom markt, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## msdstefan (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Ich angel eigentlich nur mit alten Quick Rollen. Hab jede Menge Quick 4000, 4001, 3002, 3001, 1401, 1000,1002, 550P, 330P, 5001, 5000 im Einsatz. Da spürt man die unkaputtbare Karft. Meine erste der Serie war eine 3001, die ich mir vor 23 Jahren kaufte und die immer noch läuft, wie am 1. Tag. Die meisten hab ich mir später bei Ebay gegönnt. Besonders die Quick 4000 und 3002 sind fürs Brutaloangeln in Seerosen auf Aal unübertrefflich.


----------



## The Driver (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

meine "Quickies" haben sich heut wieder bestens bewährt: siehe bericht http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=798426#post798426

eine sache stört mich jedoch ein wenig: wie bekomm ich die bremse "ratterfrei"? ist da schmutz drin, oder öl wo keins hingehört? was kann man da tun?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



			
				The Driver schrieb:
			
		

> meine "Quickies" haben sich heut wieder bestens bewährt: siehe bericht http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=798426#post798426
> 
> eine sache stört mich jedoch ein wenig: wie bekomm ich die bremse "ratterfrei"? ist da schmutz drin, oder öl wo keins hingehört? was kann man da tun?



Zumeist liegt es an Öl o.ä. .

Einfach mal die Scheiben der Bremse mit Spüliwasser reinigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



			
				The Driver schrieb:
			
		

> wie bekomm ich die bremse "ratterfrei"? ist da schmutz drin, oder öl wo keins hingehört? was kann man da tun?


Also säubern und entfetten/entölen was das Zeug hält. Bremse zerlegen, Scheiben komplett rausnehmen (Obacht Spannfeder!  |supergri ). Die Metallscheiben sind einfach abzuputzen und auch bade-bar. Die Filz oder roten Pappscheiben sind ein anderes Zeug, was mit Wasser und einweichen nur kaputt gehen kann. Also putzen, auspressen, geht mit Zewa&Co ganz gut, dauert aber ein wenig. (Absaugen lassen, gerade Öle)
Am Ende baut man alles wieder zusammen, wobei man jede Scheibe und jede Auflagefläche ganz leicht fettet. Der Finger ist da optimaler Abschmierer  :g bloß nicht zuviel. Sollte ein relativ hartes Fett sein im Gegensatz zu anderen Stellen und bloß kein Öl, ich nehme immer das Mehrzweckfett pur. Auf jeden Fall ganz dünn und verteilt, daß sich kein Gleitfilm entwickelt der Dir Bremse stellenweise oder ganz unbrauchbar macht. Mit der Dicke der Fettung kann man die Bremskraft auch regulieren, eine entfettete Bremse mit ganz wenig neuem Fett drauf hat sehr viel Reibkraft, durch glatteres Einfetten nimmt die Stärke erheblich ab, aber die Bremse läuft auch gleichmäßiger und ruckelärmer.

Bei bestimmten Konstruktionen kann man sich aber einen Elch putzen und fetten, die Bremse neigt unter einiger Kraft immer zum Ruckeln und verliert das nie, während andere immer ganz smooth sind. Ungleichmäßiger Andruck, wellige Scheiben und überhaupt kleine Scheiben usw. lassen grüßen,  |gr:


----------



## heinzrch (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Hallo,

die 02er Quick Serie ist auch meine Lieblings-Quick (und auch die Quick Royal...).
Habe Anfang der 90er nochmal ein komplettes Weihnachtsgeld in diese Rollen investiert
(10 Stück, 1202 - 2002, eine 3002 und eine 5001).
Geniale Rollen, einziger Nachteil: der bedruckte Folienring, der sich gerne ablöst, hab ihn bei den Gebrauchsrollen (der Rest schlummert in den Kartons auf dem Dachboden...)
mit Kleber nachfixiert.
Die Bremse ist bei den 02ern im Gegensatz zu den früheren Serien keine Jurid Scheibe, sondern eine Teflonscheibe (weiß, wie Kunststoff) die immer ÖLFREI gehalten werden muß.
Das Getriebe (echtes wormshaft, bezieht sich hier nicht auf die Schnurverlegung sondern aufs Hauptgetriebe!) möchte lieber Fett statt Öl, läuft dann viel ruhiger und geschmeidiger.
Übrigens: Es hieß mal, das Quick-Lager in Gunzenhausen wäre aufgelöst und verschrottet worden - das stimmt nicht ! Bis auf einige wenige Teile gibts noch alles !
War erst vor ein paar Wochen dort, und habe mir Teile für die Quicks geholt.
Also Schnurführungsröllchen oder Bügelfedern sind gar kein Problem....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



> ist mitchell nicht auch vom markt, oder irre ich mich da?


Die Firma gibts noch, aber die alten schmuckstücke leider nicht mehr. auch nur noch viel Plastik.

Zur Quick-Bremse
Wie gesagt, gibts da drei Bremsscheibversionen. Einmal Rotes Pappzeug, das etwas Fett mag, Dann Filzscheiben, die ursprünglich geölt werden, und imo damit auch besser laufen (Nicht übertreiben mit ölen!) und die Teflonscheiben, die Trocken am besten Laufen.

Hakelige Bremsen gibts insbesondere bei den Späteren Teflonscheiben, besonders, wenn die Fest eingelagert werden. Immer aufmachen, und auch am Wasser lieber etwas offener lassen.

Die Filzscheiben können dagegen irgendwann Abgenutzt sein, da hilft nur Erneuern. 
Und schlecht eingeölte (Verharzte) kleben. Mit Petroleum säubern, Trockenpressen und neuölen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## The Driver (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

habe eben die bremsen meiner 3 quick 2002er auseinander gehabt. sind die mit den teflonscheiben. hab sie in spüliwasser gereinigt und auch die senkungen in den spulen wo die scheiben rein kommen. hakt und ruckt aber immer noch. kann es sein dass die metall-scheiben krumm sind? kann man vielleicht auch sagen dass die alten 2000er oder 2001er konstruktiv bedingt die besseren bremsen hatten???


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



> kann man vielleicht auch sagen dass die alten 2000er oder 2001er konstruktiv bedingt die besseren bremsen hatten???


So allgemein nicht unbedingt, die hatten weit höheren verschleiss und liefen auch in Topzustand nicht ganz so sanft.

Man kann aber sagen, dass Deine Bremse falsch gelagert wurde (festgezurrt) und dadurch die Teflonscheibe nicht mehr ganz glatt ist.
Man kann dem etwas durch sehr steifes Fett entgegenwirken, besser sind aber neue scheiben (Normal nur die Obere) und entsprechende Lagerung. Nach bedarf kann man sich da ja andere scheiben reinbasteln.

Wenn Du die Bremse aber bei dem Test richtig Festgedreht hast, dann hakt eigentlich fast jede Bremse, und einscheibenbremsen ganz besonders.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Ein Tip für die "Notfallversorgung", sprich wenn es keine Ersatzteile geben sollte, obwohl Gunzenhausen hoffentlich noch aktiv ist 

Man kann mit Lochstanzeisen ganz gut (weiche) Scheiben ausschneiden. Auch größere Innenlöcher sind nicht so schwierig wenn man gut zielt. Ein Satz guter Lochstanzeisen kann sich als gute Investition erweisen, besonders für den Alt-Rollenliebhaber. Eine gute Quelle für "plastiline" Scheiben sind übrigens Shampoo u.ä. Flaschen mit z.T. extrem zähen Material. Dichtringe z.B. für den Garten bau ich jetzt immer selber!  :m


----------



## donlotis (19. März 2011)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eine gute Quelle für "plastiline" Scheiben sind übrigens Shampoo u.ä. Flaschen mit z.T. extrem zähen Material. Dichtringe z.B. für den Garten bau ich jetzt immer selber!  :m



Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von einem Kollegen eine Rolle zu Pflege bekommen: Es handelt sich um eine alte DAM Quick 3002. Er hat sie in Jugendjahren viel an der Ostsee eingesetzt und danach viele Jahre gar nicht mehr. Preis damals (laut Preisschild): 145,90 DM! :g

Das Resultat war eine komplett festsitzende Rolle, da bewegte sich nicht mehr viel...! Vor allem war die Bremse komplett zugeknallt und saß fest. #t

Nach meiner Spezialbehandlung läuft nun wieder alles schön rund. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass dem Kollegen über die Jahre die Unterlegscheiben für die Bremse abhanden gekommen sind. ;+
Es handelt sich bei dem Modell anscheinend um zwei Unterlegscheiben aus Kork, so ist es jedenfalls in der Gebrauchsanleitung zu sehen.

Da diese Scheiben anscheinend zerkrümelt sind stellen sich mir folgende Fragen: Was kann ich als Alternative nutzen? Geht das mit den Shampoo-Flaschen? Oder besser Plastikscheiben aus dem Baumarkt und dann zurechtschneiden?

Wer weiß Rat?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Wende Dich doch mal hier hin. Eventuell kann man Dir ja helfen.
Oder hast Du es schonmal bei DAM versucht. Die haben z.T. noch Ersatzteile für die Rollen der echten DAM.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. März 2011)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Noch mal als Tip für den Herrn Rieper, ist ein Bekannter von mir.
Der macht das nicht gewerblich für Geld, nur für Liebhaberei und wer von Euch von ihm was will muss äusserst nett sein.


----------



## flor61 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Hallo donlotis,

schön, daß es Leute gibt, die sich auch mit den Innenleben von Technik befassen. Meißt stellt man fest, daß die heutige Moderne nur ein Abklatsch aus alter Zeit ist.

Hier im Osten hatten wir die Rileh Rex. Da wurden Filzscheiben eingestzt. Die mußten regelmäßig geölt werden. Funktionierte wunderbar. Ich kenn einen älteren Herren, der fischt noch heute mit dieser Rolle. Ich habe zum Stippen ne 40 Jahre alte Multi. Da kannst Du selbst Karpfen ausdrillen, es dauert halt nur.
Also, Filz wäre eine Alternative.

Petri


----------



## tincatinca (29. März 2013)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Laufen die Bremsen der alten Quick wieder ruckelfrei?
Meine Quick 3002 ruckelt auch.
Was hilft? Oder kriegt man das konstruktionsbedingt nicht in den Griff?


----------



## Pescador (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Mal diesen Thread etwas aufleben lassen. |rolleyes

Habe auch Rollen aus diesen wirklich guten Baureihen und fische sie regelmäßig.

Allerdings habe ich beim besten Willen bis heute nicht begriffen, wo dort ein "Bissanzeiger am Flansch" sein soll... #c

*Übrigens suche ich zu Wartungs- u. Verständniszwecken meiner Rollen (1401, 3000, 2001) Datenblätter, also Funktionsbeschreibung u. Explosionszeichnungen. Fotokopien sind völlig ausreichend. Wäre lieb wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann!!

*Mit Gruß,
DS


----------



## Pippa (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

..........


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Mal diesen Thread etwas aufleben lassen. |rolleyes
> 
> Habe auch Rollen aus diesen wirklich guten Baureihen und fische sie regelmäßig.
> 
> ...



Den Bißanzeiger hat die 2002  nicht deine 2001 |supergri
Selber habe ich noch die 1401,2001 und 2002 und eine fast neue 4000er.
Bis auf die 4000er sind nach wie vor alle im gebrauch und das seit...........Jahren problemlos.#6
Eben Made in West Germany|supergri


----------



## Pescador (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Pippa schrieb:


> Wenn dir hier niemand weiterhelfen kann, dann versuch's mal bei Sascha.


 Danke für den Tip, habe bei Sascha aber schon alles durchgeklickt und nichts passendes gefunden. Vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal anmailen, wenn sich hier niemand findet.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Den Bißanzeiger hat die 2002  nicht deine 2001 |supergri
> Selber habe ich noch die 1401,2001 und 2002 und eine fast neue 4000er.
> Bis auf die 4000er sind nach wie vor alle im gebrauch und das seit...........Jahren problemlos.#6
> Eben Made in West Germany|supergri


 Allerdings, wenn ich mir die 2002 anschaue finde ich da auch nix was wie ein Bissanzeiger aussieht, vielleicht könntes Du diesen bitte mal erklären, wo der sitzt und wie er funktioniert. Danke! :g


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, habe bei Sascha aber schon alles durchgeklickt und nichts passendes gefunden. Vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal anmailen, wenn sich hier niemand findet.
> 
> Allerdings, wenn ich mir die 2002 anschaue finde ich da auch nix was wie ein Bissanzeiger aussieht, vielleicht könntes Du diesen bitte mal erklären, wo der sitzt und wie er funktioniert. Danke! :g



Ich versuche zu erklären 
Auf der Seite wo der Schnurfangbügel eingehangen ist,befindet sich eine Messingfafarbene Kunststofflasche.
Darauf liegt eine schwarze und beide sind mit einer Schlitzschraube angescraubt.
Die Schnur wird da nur eben eingeklemmt bei offenem Bügel.Bissanzeiger würde ich das nicht nennen.
Ich versuche mal ein brauchbares Foto eizustellen.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Bilder sagen ja mehr als Worte :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nur ein Bissanzeiger ist es dennoch nicht


----------



## Pescador (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nur ein Bissanzeiger ist es dennoch nicht


Danke für das Bild. Offenbar einfach eine Art Schnurclip. (Zumindest _die Rolle_ weiß dann wenn etwas am anderen Ende zieht...  )

Aber dennoch gilt:


> *Übrigens suche ich zu Wartungs- u. Verständniszwecken meiner Rollen  (1401, 3000, 2001) Datenblätter, also Funktionsbeschreibung u.  Explosionszeichnungen. Fotokopien sind völlig ausreichend. Wäre lieb wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann!!*


----------



## Pescador (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Mal den Thread etwas auffrischen. Die genialen Rollen dieser Baureihen gehören nicht in Vitrinen sondern ans Wasser. So sieht`s jedenfalls bei mir aus.

Und zum Spinnfischen bevorzuge ich die Royal MDS Rollen...

Auf der Abbildung:
1 DAM Quick 1401, 1 DAM Quick 2001, 1 DAM Quick 1202, 1 DAM Quick 3000, 1 DAM Quick Royal MDS 3500, 1 DAM Quick Royal MDS 4500


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Moin,haste recht.Diese Arbeitstiere gehören nicht in eine Vitriene. :q
Meine 2001 und 2002 haben ihren festen Platz .
Das heisst bei mir das sie immernoch an meinen Zanderruten
montiert sind  und da auch bleiben.
Meine beiden 1401 verrichtet ihren Dienst an der Spinnrute.
Wechsel nicht in sicht .Wozu auch.

Habe noch ne Quick 4000 ungenutzt in neuwertigem Zustand.
War mal ein Preis bei einer Verlosung auf einem Fischerfest.
Wurde erst 2 mal zum schweren Hechtangeln genutzt.


----------



## Pescador (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> ... Habe noch ne Quick 4000 ungenutzt in neuwertigem Zustand.
> War mal ein Preis bei einer Verlosung auf einem Fischerfest.
> Wurde erst 2 mal zum schweren Hechtangeln genutzt.


Eine 4000er ist schon wuchtig. Allerdings kann man da mit einem Panzer drüber fahren und anschließend getrost weiterangeln :m. Für die Angelei auf Hecht u. Karpfen reicht mir meine 3000er.


----------



## tincatinca (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Ich habe noch eine neue ungefischte DAM Quick 3002 in OVP mit Papieren. Ich würde sie verkaufen. Für realistische Angebote bin ich offen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285883


----------



## Shura (3. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

*buddelt die Thread-Leiche mal aus*

Ich hatte mir für die Saison 2016 zwo Quick 3001 und eine 5001 (gebraucht) gekauft.
Rein aus Neugierde, weil man ja immer liest wie toll die Dinger sind / sein sollen. die 5001 war mit 40€ so günstig, dass ich einfach nicht nein sagen konnte. Ob das Monster mal Verwendung findet oder weiter verkauft wird, weiß ich noch nicht.
Naja gut, ich steh auch zugegebenermaßen bisschen auf das alte, kantige Design.
Die Rollen waren gut benutzt und vom äußerlichen Zustand her OK.
Und nun bin ich ja schon seit meiner Kindheit ganz wild darauf herauszufinden, wie Maschinen und Geräte von innen aussehen und funktionieren. Also habe ich die Teile komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, Farbe ausgebessert und und und.
Ebenso haben die drei Rollen alle neue, versiegelte SKF-Kugellager bekommen.

Die (zum Teil verformten, da Bremse falsch zusammengebaut) Asbestbremsscheiben ließen sich mit heißem Spüli-Wasser ganz  toll entfetten, und waren danach wieder rund und flauschig! 

Die beiden restaurierten 3001 habe ich dann ab Mai bis Oktober benutzt, zum Grund- und Posenfischen auf Friedfisch.

Funktioniert soweit auch alles ganz gut, und nach einer Saison kann ich folgendes zu den Rollen sagen. 

*Maybe für den ein oder anderen interessant, der mit diesen Rollen liebäugelt.*

Das soll weder ne Lobeshymne sein noch will ich irgendwen überreden "alte, gute Sachen" zu kaufen. Ich habe lediglich versucht Pro's und Contra's aus eigener Erfahrung zu sammeln und mir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.
Und ich glaube, hier gibts ja auch die ein oder andere Person, die auf Rollentechnik steht =)

-> *Gewicht:* 

Contra: Die Rollen sind aus Metall, schwer und schlecht/nicht  ausgewuchtet. Die Unwucht macht sich an der Rute aber nicht sonderlich bemerkbar. Schwerer Rotor, und mit schwer meine ich auch schwer. Dementsprechend viel Kraft muss aufgewendet werden um ihn in Drehung zu versetzen. 

Pro: Metall ist eben robust. Besonders der Rotor ist so brutal verstärkt, da biegt sich nix. Gebaut für die Ewigkeit.

-> *Schnurlaufröllchen / Bügelsystem:* 

Contra: Röllchen ist klein und läuft direkt auf einer Edelstahlachse, ohne irgendetwas dazwischen. Das führt dazu, dass sich die Achse abnutzt und das Röllchen rauh oder gar nicht mehr läuft, egal ob da Fett dazwischen ist, oder nicht. (Siehe Foto)
Da es keinerlei Ersatzteile mehr gibt, habe ich mir von einem Bekannten die Achsen neu drehen und die Bügel einpressen lassen - ist vom Original nicht zu unterscheiden.
Durch das kleine, häufig blockierende Röllchen, sah die Schnur vor dem Wechsel der Achsen bei mir relativ schnell kringelig aus.

Pro: Röllchen aus Wolframcarbid und somit fast so hart wie Diamant. Bügel und Achse aus Edelstahl, Bügelarm dick und aus Metall. Bügelfeder auch nach den Jahren keinerlei Spannungsverlust, manuell schließbar oder durch kurbeln. 

-> *Schnurverlegung:* 

Contra: Läuft direkt und ohne Umweg über das Antriebsrad. Das führt zwangsläufig zu einem groben Wickelbild und schlechteren Wurfweiten, als bei Rollen, die über ein extra Getriebe verfügen.
Mit Geflecht habe ich diese Rollen nicht getestet.

Pro: Einfache, extrem robuste Konstruktion, keine zusätzlichen Teile, die verschleißen können. Einfache Wartung. High-End Rollen die viel aushalten sollen, wie z.B. die Modelle von Zeebaas und Van Staal (VSB) verwenden ebenfalls diese 1:1-Systeme. Wenn auch nicht direkt wie die Quick - dort läuft das Hubsystem auf dem Antriebsrad in seiner Führung.

-> *Getriebe / Antrieb:* 

Contra: Das "Worm Gear" hat im Vergleich zu anderen Antriebssystemen die schlechteste Kraftübetragung.
Umbau von rechts auf linkshand ist kompliziert und erfordert ein zusätzliches Bauteil, welches bei den gebrauchten Modellen oft nicht mehr dabei ist  (fest mit dem Antriebsrad verbundene Kurbelachse)

Pro: Sehr smooth, Antriebsrad aus Phosphor-Bronze (wird unter anderem für Schiffsschrauben benutzt) Welle und Ritzel aus Stahl, also quasi sehr robust, wenn auch nicht rostfrei.
Die mit dem Antriebsrad fest verbundene Kurbelachse ist eine gute Lösung, wenn es um möglichst wenig Spiel zwischen den Teilen und bestmögliche Robustheit geht.

Sonstiges: Das maschinengeschnittene Bronze-Antriebsrad ist fest mit der Kurbelachse verbunden. Die Achse selber läuft im Gehäuse in zwei gesinterten Bronze-Gleitlagern absolut weich und reibungslos. 

-> *Übersetzung: * 

Contra: Ist mit 1:4,2 bzw 1:4 bei der 5001 schon sehr gering. Ich finde auch, das merkt man beim Einsatz.

Pro: Kaschiert meines Erachtens nach die etwas schlechtere Kraftübertragung des Antriebs.

-> *Rücklaufsperre:* 

Contra: Klickt - das mag man oder nicht.... Je nach Produktionsjahr gibt es aber auch Modelle, die über eine Lautlose Sperre verfügen (bei diesen Modellen ist ein kleiner Gleiter, welche den Sperrmechanismus beim kurbeln vom Zahnkranz wegdrückt, auf der Antriebsachse montiert)

Pro: Unglaublich robuste Konstruktion, die meines Erachtens bei normaler Benutzung niemals kaputt gehen kann. Wenn der Rotor zurückschlägt, hat man das Gefühl er knallt gegen ein dickes, massives Stück Metall, was niemals nachgeben wird. Die Sperre wirkt auf die Antriebsachse und nicht auf das große Antriebsrad, wie es bei früheren Modellen der Fall war. Trotzdem mag ich persönlich die heute gängigen Einweg-Lager mehr.

*Bremse:*

Contra: Asbestscheibe bei den Modellen 1001-5001. Asbest ist pfui! Erstaunlicherweise sind die Scheiben bei den 3001er Modellen genau so groß wie die der 5001. Kein Klicker im Bremsknopf.

Pro: Unglaublich hitzebeständig - wobei das bei dieser Rollengröße wohl eher weniger Sinn macht.
Die Bremse hat Power, einen weiten Einstellbereich dank Feder, und läuft weich (insofern die Scheibe Sauber und die Konterscheibe aus Kork vorhanden ist)
Das Bremsendesign mit Bremsscheibe vor und hinter der Spule kennt man von Rollen, die aktuell viel Geld kosten und hohe Bremskräfte aufbringen müssen.

Ich habe schon überlegt, das Asbest gegen Kohlefaser zu tauschen, allerdings habe ich bisher keine Gewebematten in der passenden Dicke zum kaufen gefunden.

*Spule: *

Metall, Druckknopf, läuft auf einer (Messing?) Buchse und verfügt über ein System zur Wicklungskorrektur ohne zusätzliche Unterlegscheiben - find ich toll! Robuste, schwarze Beschichtung der Spule. Leider kein Schnurclip!

Sonstiges:

Diese Rollen verfügen alle über 1 Rotorlager und keine weiteren Kugellager, sondern Gleitlager. Das verbaute SKF-Lager ist eine Wucht.

Quick-Snap zum anlegen der Kurbel. Einerseits easy und einfach sowie robust, bringt aber leichtes Spiel in den Antrieb.

Je nach Baujahr unterscheiden sich die Rollen farblich an der Kurbel sowie teilen des Rotors.

Die Rollen haben eine einstellbare Rotorbremse, das kannte ich so auch noch nicht. Es gibt drei Einstellungen und je stärker die Bremse greift bei geöffnetem Bügel, desto mehr Kraft brauch man auch, um ihn via Kurbel wieder zu schließen. Spielerei? Sinnvoll? Ich weiß es nicht. Steht bei mir auf Medium, und bis jetzt hatte ich auch nicht das Verlangen, das irgendwie zu ändern.

Fazit für mich nach dieser Saison:

Muss man mögen. Das Design, den Lauf, die Geräusche usw. Diese Rollen fühlen sich für mich immer etwas "overpowered" beim fischen an, und ich kann nicht sagen, ob das positiv oder negativ ist.

Man hört ja oft "Die Sachen damals waren alle viel besser " usw. Ich finde, dass kann man je nach Sichtweise auch teilweise behaupten. Freilich sind diese Geräte stark und nahezu unverwüstlich, bringen aber eben konstruktions- und materialbedingt ein ganz anderes feeling, und eben Nachteile mit sich.
Schwer zu beschreiben. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, muss man einfach mögen - für Liebhaber eben.
Diese Rollen haben damals Fisch gefangen, und tuns Heute auch noch.

Auf einen direkten Vergleich mit heutigen Rollen habe ich gezielt verzichtet, da der Angelrollenmarkt mit seiner aktuellen Modellvielfalt meiner Meinung nach nur noch unübersichtlich ist und vergleichbare Rollen gar nicht mehr produziert werden.
Und das war letztendlich ja auch nicht mein Vorhaben.

Ich werde die Rollen auch nächstes Jahr wieder benutzen. Vielleicht hab ich dann ja den Kapitalen an der Schnur, der die 1000°C Hitzebeständigkeit der Bremsscheibe mal ausnutzt. ; )


So, ich glaub das war alles. Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Bilders. 
Viel Spaß und so : ) Falls das Posting hier nicht reinpasst kanns gern verschoben werden.





*
Das maschinengeschnittene Bronze-Antriebsrad*















*Abgenutzte Achse des Schnurlaufröllchens*






*Rotorlager
*





*Bremse zerlegt*


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Das nenne ich mal nen sehr coolen und super strukturierten Bericht - äußerst interessant und evtl. auch was fürs Board-Magazin #6 

Genau wegen solchen (und auch später noch problemlos nachlesbaren) "Perlen" ziehe ich das Board nach wie vor jeder unübersichtlich-oberflächlichen FB-Labergruppe vor.



> Ich habe schon überlegt, das Asbest gegen Kohlefaser zu tauschen, allerdings habe ich bisher keine Gewebematten in der passenden Dicke zum kaufen gefunden.


Schreib diesbezüglich doch mal Boardie Wollebre an - der pimpt alle möglichen Rollen regelmäßig mit Carbon-Bremsscheiben und kennt sich allgemein tierisch gut mit Rollen aus.

Vielleicht kann er Dir passendes Material besorgen - würde mich nicht wundern.


----------



## Shura (4. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Hey danke PirschHirsch! Ich werde ihn mal anschreiben =)


----------



## Deep Down (4. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Wow, ganz toller Bericht! Klasse! Danke dafür!#6#6#6#6


----------



## schlotterschätt (4. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen und detailierten Bericht über diese schönen alten Leiern. #6
Ick habe auch noch zwei von den 5001er "Monstern". 





Die müssen jetzt so an die 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Feiner Bericht von Shura! #6

Die Quick XX00 sind von 1977-79 und die Quick XX01 von 1980-83.
Die könnten also auch schon 36 Jahre alt sein. 

Ich habe inzwischen eine brauchbar erhaltene 4000 erstanden, um mal exakt mit Ambidex und Sigma (1978-83) Bauteil für Bauteil vergleichen zu können. Daher "liebhabe" ich die DAM nicht so primär


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Feiner Bericht ￼ 



Shura schrieb:


> Diese Rollen fühlen sich für mich immer etwas "overpowered" beim fischen an, und ich kann nicht sagen, ob das positiv oder negativ ist.



Ich als Multirollen Nichtbenutzer,sehe das positiv.

Fisch an den Quicks o.ä.rustikal robust gestrickten Panzern von einst mal Big Baits und du kommst aus dem grinsen  nicht mehr raus..du hast nicht mal ansatzweise das Gefühl,das die damit überfordert wären..nicht tot zu bekommene Winchpower.

Die Verlegung und der Einsatz mit Geflecht, ist übr.bei etlichen Oldies oft besser als vermutet.


----------



## Shura (4. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Freut mich, das mein Post so gut ankommt! <3

Falls noch Jemand Detailbilder brauch von den Rollen, kann ich gern welche machen.

@RuhrfischerPG: Definitiv gibts Oldies die das können. Mitchell und ABU haben ja in den 80ern auch schon Rollen gebaut, die eine verlangsamte Schnurverlegung hatten und theoretisch somit auch für Geflecht tauglich waren/sind.
Warum die DAM bis auf zwei mir bekannte Modelle (Microlite, Super) all ihre älteren Rollen mit der "1:1 Verlegung" ausgestattet hat wird sicher seine Gründe haben. Vielleicht um sie bezahlbar zu halten. Dabei finde ich das Hubsystem mit der doppelten Schnecke dieser beiden Rollen sehr interessant!

http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/unterschiede265/kataloge/63-265kat1961.jpg

Die 5001 seh ich manchmal gebraucht mit aufgespulter Geflochtener. 
Vielleicht probier ichs mal aus.

@Schlotterschätt: Benutzt du die auch noch? 

@Nordlichtangler: Ambidex hatte ich auch schon im Auge! Wenn du die beiden Geräte vergleichst, kannst dus ja auch hier posten. Würde mich interessieren! :k


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Goil, offenbar lauter Oldschool-Powerrollen-Fans hier  

Ich versteh von den alten Dingern gar nix und hab auch keine davon, stehe aber generell auf Brutalkrane.

Werde das hier daher interessiert verfolgen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (5. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Shura schrieb:


> @Schlotterschätt: Benutzt du die auch noch?



Die letzten Jahre eigentlich kaum noch.
Hab mich zu sehr der Spinnerei verschrieben und dafür sind die zu mächtig.
Vorher leisteten sie hervorragende Dienste in Norwegen, beim Brandungsangeln und bei der Jagd auf die Schleimbolzen mit den langen Schnurrbärten.
Einfach unverwüstlich die Teile.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Shura schrieb:


> Wenn du die beiden Geräte vergleichst, kannst dus ja auch hier posten. Würde mich interessieren! :k


Hab ich ja schon für mich gemacht, passt aber nicht so richtig in diesen Thread. (kann man ja erweitern ...) 
Mache ich ja evtl. Liebhaber abspenstig :g :q  - das kommt nicht immer so gut ...

Die Quick kann hier noch mal mit Foto rein.

Insofern kurz in summa: Die Technik Shakespeare, Pflueger, Sears u.a. (Made in Japan by Omori) war und ist vergleichweise weit moderner, derzeit (Ambidex 1977) war Daiwa weit zurück und Ryobi und Shimano noch in den Windeln .
Hypoidgetriebe wie heute, seitdem sind nur wenige Sachen neu dazu gekommen wie das rücklaufarme Rücklaufsperrenlager.
Dafür sind wesentliche Merkmale wie Druckknopfspule FD mit Bremseinstellungserhalt, anklappbarer Bügel, wirklich raumsparend anklappbare Kurbel, robuste Schnurlaufröllchenlagerung auf unverwüstlicher Unterlage, und die Amboss-gelagerte gehärtete Rücklaufsperre verschwunden. Und die massiven Metallteile und Lager.

Ich setze die größeren Modelle mit 450-500g Gr.050 100m 0,50mm und Gr.060 100m 0,60mm 
immer noch gerne fürs derbe Bootsangeln ein, besonders das Schleppen auf Hecht in SE, mit Ködern aller Größen. Und der Notwendigkeit bei Hängern in Steinfeldern und Riffen ein 300kg Boot über die Rolle zu halten oder dirigieren, zur Minimierung von Köderverlusten. Was bei einigem Wind zur einer extremen Belastung führt. Für sowas kann eine Rolle gar nicht zu mächtig sein ...


----------



## feederbrassen (5. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Mit Geflechtschnur werde ich meine schätzchen nicht vergewaltigen.|uhoh:
Ich nutze sie zum Ansitzangeln mit Köfi und nur mit Mono.
Das klappte früher genauso wie heute.:q


----------



## Shura (6. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mache ich ja evtl. Liebhaber abspenstig :g :q  - das kommt nicht immer so gut ...



Ach bitte, wir sind doch alle erwachsen :k

Welche Ambidex-Modelle kannst du denn empfehlen? Ich meine nicht von der Größe her, sondern eher von der Modellnummer.
Es gibt ja irgendwie einige. Grüne und Blaue, 2400, 2400DC, 2441... usw!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

... und rote und silberne und schwarze und verschiedene Spulen silber gold schwarz Elox :m, reicht für eine ganze Austellung:

Die kleinen Spulen haben schlechte Bremsen. Gut und brauchbar, um die heutzutage noch für HeavyDuty zu angeln, und als lohnenswerte Investition in Kauf und tw. erhebliche Restauration, sind alle größeren ab Gr.40/50 und eher nur die mit Excenterverlege-Zusatzzahnradrad. 
Das wären dann 2430,2450,2411,2441, Sigma 50, 60, 70, 80, Conato 50, 60

Wer eine alte Kurbel-Dampflok ala der Quick mag oder ewig mit Schnurtüdel zu kämpfen hat, kann auch die kleinen 2400, 2401, Sigma 30,35, Pflueger 822 nehmen. In größer die 2410, Pflueger 827, 829, 831
Die nachfolgenden Buchstaben wie DC oder CK benennen nur den Jahrgang genauer.

Ich mach für die Dinger aber mal einen extra Thread auf, wenn ich mich ein bischen mehr meinem Rollenmuseum widmen kann ...


----------



## Michael.S (6. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Da kommen doch wieder Erinnerungen hoch , in den 70iger Jahren war die Quick Finessa meine Absolute Traumrolle , als Schüler war die aber Preismäßig unerreichbar und es reichte nur für eine Kosmos , die Kosmos ist auch schon sammelwürdig bei Ebay findet man manchmal noch welche


----------



## Shura (7. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich mach für die Dinger aber mal einen extra Thread auf, wenn ich mich ein bischen mehr meinem Rollenmuseum widmen kann ...




Zauberhaft, ich freu mich!

Danke für die Tipps, jetzt weiß ich, auf welches Modell ich achten muss in der Bucht. 
Ich speicher die mal auf meiner Liste. 

Schlechte Bremse? Im Sinne von zu kleinen Scheiben aus schlechtem Material? Da kann man doch sicher was Pimpen!


----------



## hans albers (7. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

interessanter bericht.. danke...

fische ja auch zur hälfte mit den "ollen lokomotiven",
und manchmal lieber als mit den moderneren "Plaste/graphit bombern".

sind halt schwerer und nicht so leichtgängig,
aber vor allem am meer, und beim bootsangeln tuen einige ihren dienst.
(quicks, sigmas, mitchells.. etc..)


und eigentlich nicht kaputt zu kriegen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



hans albers schrieb:


> und eigentlich nicht kaputt zu kriegen.



Eigentlich nur per ganz roher Vorsatzgewalt möglich..Tod im Hochofen,mit 'nem Panzer überrollen, Dauereinsatz als Hammerersatz u.ä.
Haltbarkeitsexperimente[emoji6]


----------



## hans albers (10. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

auch ein beispiel
für nicht kaputtzukriegen:

eine eher seltene ryobi 287

man beachte die " dünne" spulen achse auf bild zwo..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Interessanter Oldie

Die (Klapp)Kurbel (?)wird per Rändelmutter gekontert ?

Penn Sargus 1 hatte diese Spulenhülse auch..abgekupfert?


----------



## hans albers (10. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



> Die (Klapp)Kurbel (?)wird per Rändelmutter gekontert ?




yap... lässt sich per gewinde
zum anklappen rausdrehen.

alle kurbelteile
komplett aus metall.
da wackelt nix, wenn einmal festgedreht.

die rolle dürfte so ca.  mitte 70 er jahre sein.

etwas moderner als die quicks 330/440 er zb.
vom aufbau aber ähnlich.

gut zum schweren boots/salzwasser angeln.


----------



## jkc (10. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...seitdem sind nur wenige Sachen neu dazu gekommen wie das rücklaufarme Rücklaufsperrenlager...



Hi, selbst was das angeht waren die Dinger meines Wissens schon sehr gut unterwegs, habe auch noch so ein Schätzchen (ich meine ne Quick 3001) daheim und Rückwärtsspiel ist da bedeutend geringer als bei 90er-Jahre-Klinken-Systemen.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Die Ryobi kommt ja mal geil biestig #6 Wozu ist denn da die "Stange" am Schnurlaufröllchen? 

Ansonsten: Voll interessant, die Powerwinden-Archäologie hier.

Soweit ich weiß, gibt's auch Leute, die solche Oldies pimpen - ähnlich wie moderne Autotechnik in alter 60ies-Karosse.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die Ryobi kommt ja mal geil biestig #6 Wozu ist denn da die "Stange" am Schnurlaufröllchen?



Wirkt wie eine zus.Schnursicherung ?

Einige Neuzeitrollen haben ja das Phänomen,das die Schnur (je nach Rotorposition) nach dem Wurf überall aufliegt..nur nicht wie vorgesehen auf dem SLR


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die Ryobi kommt ja mal geil biestig #6 Wozu ist denn da die "Stange" am Schnurlaufröllchen?


Kontinuität  :m - wie bei der Applause bis heute auch!
Gibt eine zusätzliche Verstärkung, damit der Bügel ingesamt nicht nur von der einen recht dünnen Schraube durchs Röllchen gehalten werden muss.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Öha, nicht schlecht.

Und wieder was gelernt


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Wenn wir schon bei den SLR sind dann ist diese Anordnung auch interessant.








Hier bewegt sich der Bügel ohne das SLR und fungiert wie ne Art Pickup.
Das hier sind Noris Shakespeare 2050 und wurden unter anderem auch bei den 2030,2040 eingebaut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Voll interessant, die Powerwinden-Archäologie hier.



Absolut!!


----------



## kati48268 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



hans albers schrieb:


> etwas moderner als die quicks 330/440 er zb.


Hallo?!
Die 330er sind doch noch quasi hochmodern!












:m



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Voll interessant, die Powerwinden-Archäologie hier.


Mit passender, schwerer Bambus-Grundrute machen die sich optisch auch recht gut.






Und, wie man sieht, noch (gelegentlich) im Einsatz.
(Ist aber Schwerstarbeit und die "Wurfweite" sollte man besser anders bezeichnen)


----------



## GandRalf (11. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Hast auch zu wenig Schnur auf der Spule!:q


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Hatte die Quick 550er, ein Arbeitstier.... 
Als alte Rolle besitze ich nur die noch. Es scheint, als wären es nur 5 Teile.


----------



## hans albers (11. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

schön,

das die alten schätzchen noch zum einsatz kommen.


eine quick 330 müsste hier auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen...
die ist aber wirklich sackschwer...

fischen tue ich sonst noch häufiger
die quick 2000 und eine  shakespeare sigma 40.

@Angler9999

dat ist mal ein kurbelknauf !


----------



## Shura (11. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kontinuität  :m - wie bei der Applause bis heute auch!
> Gibt eine zusätzliche Verstärkung, damit der Bügel ingesamt nicht nur von der einen recht dünnen Schraube durchs Röllchen gehalten werden muss.



Und was meinen Geschmack betrifft, sieht das auch noch sehr sexy aus bei den Modellen Zauber, Arc und co :3~



Angler9999: Wow, ne uralte Angelrolle made in Spain sieht man auch nicht so oft in einem deutschen Forum


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



hans albers schrieb:


> und eine  shakespeare sigma 40.



Vorrätig in 50er,35er und 30er Grösse[emoji4]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Falscher Thread, Falscher Thread! :m :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321781
hab ich neu aufgemacht.


----------



## Gone Fishing (12. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Shura schrieb:


> *Spule: *
> 
> Metall, Druckknopf, läuft auf einer (Messing?) Buchse und verfügt über ein System zur Wicklungskorrektur ohne zusätzliche Unterlegscheiben - find ich toll! Robuste, schwarze Beschichtung der Spule. Leider kein Schnurclip!



Wirklich schöner Bericht, doch bestehen die schwarzen Spulen nicht aus Kunststoff?


----------



## Dobi2015 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Servus ! Bin recht neu Hier ! Habe da mal ne Frage ! Habe von meinem Vater ( Rip ) ne DAM Quick Microlite Leider stehen da weder Nummern noch sonst was drauf ? Einer ne Idee ? Denke sie müsste so umme 80er Jahre sein ! Finde die Rolle so klein sie auch ist echt Klasse ! Dankee Sorry ! Quick SEL


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Dobi2015 schrieb:


> ne DAM Quick Microlite
> Denke sie müsste so umme 80er Jahre sein !


Ist älter, weiß ich so schon, weil ich seit ca. '77 die Kataloge von DAM studiert hatte ... :m

Siehe hier: http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/rollendam3.html
Kommste mal so zurück bis 1961 oder so, je nachdem  ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> bestehen die schwarzen Spulen nicht aus Kunststoff?


Nein, sind von der Basis her Alu-Spulen.

Mit Kunststoff fing man da erst so langsam an, z.B. hatte Daiwa und Shakespeare schwarz Match-Spulen passend für feine Monofile schon im Angebot.


----------



## Shura (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Dobi2015 schrieb:


> Servus ! Bin recht neu Hier ! Habe da mal ne Frage ! Habe von meinem Vater ( Rip ) ne DAM Quick Microlite Leider stehen da weder Nummern noch sonst was drauf ? Einer ne Idee ? Denke sie müsste so umme 80er Jahre sein ! Finde die Rolle so klein sie auch ist echt Klasse ! Dankee Sorry ! Quick SEL



Das ist genau die, die ich vor paar Seiten erwähnt hab. Im guten Zustand bei Ebay locker 80-100€ Wert, und wie schon richtig gesagt wurde, in den 60ern gebaut :3


----------



## Shura (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Wirklich schöner Bericht, doch bestehen die schwarzen Spulen nicht aus Kunststoff?



Ups, sorry erst eben gelesen...

Bei den Modellen 1000-5000 und 1001-5001 ist es Metall. Die Nachfolgemodelle 1202, 2002 und 3002 haben eine Plastikspule bekommen und allgemein diverse Änderungen erfahren. (anderer Rotor, anderes Schnurlaufröllchen und Bügelarm, zum Teil Teflon-Bremsscheiben  etc. )


----------



## Dobi2015 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Danke schon mal für deine Antwort! Also meine hat eine Plastikspule ! kann mir echt nicht denken, dass die aus den 60er sein soll . Werde mal nen Bild machen und es einstellen ! 
 Gruß Olli


----------



## Dobi2015 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

versuch nen Bild ein zu stellen !  DAM Quick Microlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Dobi2015 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

http://up.picr.de/27422223cc.jpg

 Mhhhh ??????


----------



## Shura (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Achsoooooo.... Die is in der Tat nicht aus den 60ern hahaha

Quick SEL "microlite" würde ich jetzt auf  90er oder Anfang 2000 schätzen vom aussehen her, 80er auf keinen Fall.


Wir dachten, du meinst den Oldie  Niedliches Avatar übrigens


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

mußt das   [ img  ] auch wieder mit  [  /img  ] abschließen.

Die gezeigte Rolle ist keine Uralt-DAM.


----------



## Dobi2015 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Egal wie alt , sie ist klasse ! Dank euch !!!!!


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*


----------



## Dobi2015 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Ok Ok ! Sooo alt ist meine quick dann doch nicht . Nur finde ich meine Rolle auch nicht ! Ja sie ist wohl umme  1990 ! würde aber schon gerne wissen , was ich da habe ! Danke Euch . Und Petri !!!!


----------



## Shura (18. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

@Exil-Dithschi

Hui, die schaut aus, als durfte sie schon sehr viel leisten bei dir :0

@Dobi

Quick SE (hab ich hier) und SEL waren einfache Carbon-Rollen im unteren Preissegment die in den 90ern gebaut wurden, mit einem (SE) zwo (SEL) Kugellagern. Glaub da kann man nicht sonderlich viel mehr zu sagen. Google spuckt bei mir auch nur ganz dürftige Daten aus, und wenige Bilder von Ebay..
Ist halt fürs ultra light angeln gemacht. Und wenn du sie magst, spricht ja nix dagegen, dass du sie auch nutzt!


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Shura schrieb:


> @Exil-DithschiHui, die schaut aus, als durfte sie schon sehr viel leisten bei dir :0


in der tat auch heute noch.
die quick finessa, ich glaube es war eine 333, ein paar jahre später erstanden, hat es nicht ansatzweise so weit gebracht.


----------



## Shura (18. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> in der tat auch heute noch.
> die quick finessa, ich glaube es war eine 333, ein paar jahre später erstanden, hat es nicht ansatzweise so weit gebracht.



Sehr geil, dass du die noch benutzt.

Und ja, nach der 1000er Serie gings bekanntermaßen Berg ab, bis 1994 mit der Royal (die mit der komischen fake Magnetbremse da) endgültig Schicht im Schacht war was High-End angeht~


----------



## hans albers (21. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

quick galore...

330/2002/444


----------



## pennfanatic (21. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Ich glaube da hab ich auch welche....

Nie 550, ne 440 und 2.  330.
Wenn das die richtigen Bezeichnungen sind.
Die müssten um die 40 Jahre alt sein.
So was wird heute nicht mehr produziert. Leider
Habe auch noch alte mit hell. Dürften fast genau so alt sein.

Bin leider zu doof um Bilder einzustellen|kopfkrat


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

da ist sie ja als 444, die sieht aber gut aus.
bist du der erstbesitzer?
muß mal schauen, ob die 333 hier noch irgendwo rum fliegt, bin ja jetzt doch neugierig geworden und die würd´ ich dann in der tat auch mal aufschrauben.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Habe auch noch einige ,vielleicht gespleisste Ruten, sind jedenfalls 6 eckig.
Allerdings sind die ringe nicht ok.
Damit würde ich auch gerne mal fischen.


----------



## Shura (21. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> bin ja jetzt doch neugierig geworden und die würd´ ich dann in der tat auch mal aufschrauben.



Mach mal! Ich konnte bisher keine detaillierten Bilder vom Innenleben der 80er Finessas finden. Wäre also prima, wenn du die hier reinstellst, oder mir via PM schickst :3


----------



## hans albers (21. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



> da ist sie ja als 444, die sieht aber gut aus.


danke,...
auch gebraucht gekauft in der bucht,
war in sehr gutem zustand, und fischt sich prima.

ist für mich die letzte der quicks, die
noch den namen verdienen.

fotos vom innenleben wären nicht schlecht....

könnte ich auch mal machen.


----------



## Shura (24. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*







Die 5001 ist nun auch wieder ready nach gründlicher Überholung. Leider noch mit Kurbel auf der falschen Seite. Wenn also Jemand zuuuufällig Daheim so einen Umbausatz für die 5000/5001 rumliegen hat der Staub ansetzt, ich kauf den gern ab :>


----------



## hans albers (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

.. dicker brummer....#6


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



hans albers schrieb:


> .. dicker brummer....#6



aber hallo und top in schuß. #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Shura schrieb:


> Die 5001 ist nun auch wieder ready nach gründlicher Überholung.



Schaut 1a aus,Respekt [emoji106]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Erstmal ein #6 zur restaurierten!

bischen fußkrank isse noch ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Dann will ich hier auch mal was rolliges posten, wobei ich von DAM Rollen nicht so viel hatte und nicht mehr viel habe.

Aber die Rolle habe ich mir extra vor paar Jahren via ebay nachgekauft, weil ich die an sich von den Quicks farblich am interessantesten fand (viel bunte Applikationen ) und ich die Details eben genau kennen wollte. 
Nix mehr zum angeln für mich, aber nett anzuschauen und ein Erlebnisfaktor sie zu kurbeln. 

Äußerlich nichts gemacht außer das übliche Grundreinigen, überholt nur innen mit Schmierung das nötigste, damit sie nicht ganz festgammelt ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Und hier noch eine schon seltene Besonderheit, ist eine DAM Wenderolle (genaue Type weiß ich nicht mehr) , die ich mit 2 oder 3 weiteren (eine war blau und etwas kleiner)  einige Zeit auf alles geangelt hatte, als meine einfachen Taschengeld-Stationärrollen reihenweise mit Getriebeschaden beim Aalangeln ausfielen (um 1975 ff.) und sich starke jugendliche Zweifel an der ganzen Technik meldeten ...

Später war sie dann zum umspulen da.


----------



## Shura (26. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Erstmal ein #6 zur restaurierten!
> 
> bischen fußkrank isse noch ...



Mhja, das Problem ist, ich hab keine Möglichkeit die Lackschäden effektiv auszubessern. Alles was ich bisher probiert habe, hat sich relativ fix wieder abgenutzt bzw. abgegriffen.

Bei der 5001 hatte ich Glück, die hatte von Natur aus nur Lackschäden am Fuß. Bei den 3001 sind überall kleinere und größere Schäden.

Dachte schon drüber nach ob man die nicht Sandstrahlen kann, neu grundieren und Lackieren, oder mit Einbrennlack wieder hübsch kriegt. Aber aktuell fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld für derartige Experimente : X


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?*

Möglichst erstmal extrem sauber rubbeln oder vorschaben, schleifen ist meist zuviel. Dann vorsichtig tupfen, geht mit Autolack für Kleinreparaturen am einfachsten, aber die Verträglichkeit steht erstmal im Raume. Bei größer und tiefer braucht man vorher erstmal eine passende Alu-Grundierung.

Braucht man insgesamt schon lange, kleine Schritte, einfach so einpampen und richtig streichen geht meist daneben, hält nicht, platzt und bröckelt ab. 
Bei den Metallicfarben hat man noch mit den Farbtönen zu kämpfen, deswegen mag ich schwarz ja so gerne. :m


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Februar 2020)

Fotos können nicht geladen werden


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Februar 2020)

Bei dieser schlechten Wetter kann man sich gut um alte Rolle kümmern, hier eine DAM Quick 5000.
So kam sie an





















Sechseinhalb Stunden später ist sie wieder zusammen gebaut und strahlt im alten Glanz. Komplett zerlegt, außen ab bzw. angeschliffen, Roststellen poliert, fehlenden Rücksperrklinkenhalter durch Messingblech ersetzt und auf die Spule eine neue Scheibe geklebt. Was noch fehlt ist der Forellensticker und wenn man irgendwann mal drankommt, der Original Chromdeckel der Spule. die Schnur werde ich auch noch wechseln müssen, 0,60 geschätzt ist mir dann doch zu dick.


----------



## Jason (23. Februar 2020)

Saubere Arbeit. Hut ab. Gar keine Frage. Die sieht ja fast wie neu aus.      

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Februar 2020)

@jason 1 Das nächste Mal probiere ich Strahlen aus, beim Anschleifen bleiben zu viele Ansätze stehen. Und das einstellen der Bilder ist im Moment für mich eine Katastrophe, vom I-Phone geht es, von Huawei im Moment nicht, Huawei-Fotos über den Computer nein, jpg auf jpeg geändert auch nicht. Hoffe das der Hauptartikel jetzt gut sichtbar ist, musste die Fotos erst klein rüberschicken und dann über die Änderungsmöglichkeit die Bilder neu sortieren.


----------



## Jason (23. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+ Also ich habe damals deinen Ratschlag befolgt und habe auf meinem Handy, auch ein Huawei, die Dateiengröße verringert. 
Dann klappte es bei mir mit den Bilder einstellen.
Was meinst du den mit Strahlen? Sandstrahlen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Februar 2020)

Ja, Sandstrahlen oder Glasperlenstrahlen oder irgendwas ganz feines, mal sehen was ich mir besorgen kann.


----------



## Jason (23. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, Sandstrahlen oder Glasperlenstrahlen oder irgendwas ganz feines, mal sehen was ich mir besorgen kann.


Das wird ja immer krasser bei dir. Aber sei mir bitte nicht böse. Eine Rolle sollte man vom Lack her so lassen, wie sie ist. Da kennst du ja meine Meinung. Allerdings, so wie du den Rollen einen neuen Glanz verschaffst, sehen sie fast wie neu aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Februar 2020)

Ja, ich kenne deine Meinung und die wird auch voll akzeptiert. Thema Sandstrahlen:  da ich ja den passenden Kompressor habe, warum sollte ich das nicht versuchen. Mein Problem ist noch der Stromanschluß, wenn der 12 kw -Motor anspringt gehen in meinem Elternhaus die Lampen aus.


----------



## Jason (23. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne deine Meinung und die wird auch voll akzeptiert. Thema Sandstrahlen:  da ich ja den passenden Kompressor habe, warum sollte ich das nicht versuchen. Mein Problem ist noch der Stromanschluß, wenn der 12 kw -Motor anspringt gehen in meinem Elternhaus die Lampen aus.


Naja, dann würde ich mal einen Elektriker zu rate ziehen. Da muss was höher abgesichert werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Naja, dann würde ich mal einen Elektriker zu rate ziehen. Da muss was höher abgesichert werden.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Der Elektriker ist nicht das Problem, das habe ich damals mal gelernt. Das Problem ist der Weg vom Keller zur Halle, aber dazwischen ist ein Teil, der nicht unterkellert ist. Und zum Durchbohren wären es 4 Meter Entfernung.


----------



## Jason (23. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Der Elektriker ist nicht das Problem, das habe ich damals mal gelernt. Das Problem ist der Weg vom Keller zur Halle, aber dazwischen ist ein Teil, der nicht unterkellert ist. Und zum Durchbohren wären es 4 Meter Entfernung.


Es gibt für alles eine Lösung. Dann mach ne Oberleitung  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Es gibt für alles eine Lösung. Dann mach ne Oberleitung
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich glaube den 12 kw  gegen einen 8 kw umwechseln, das wäre einfacher. Dafür ist die vorhandene Leitung ausgelegt.


----------



## Jason (23. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich glaube den 12 kw  gegen einen 8 kw umwechseln, das wäre einfacher. Dafür ist die vorhandene Leitung ausgelegt.


Du bist ein Tüftler. Du machst das schon. Da bin ich mir sicher.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei dieser schlechten Wetter kann man sich gut um alte Rolle kümmern, hier eine DAM Quick 5000.
> So kam sie an
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339104
> ...


Saubere Arbeit, die sieht ja fast wie neu aus.  Das hast du aber darauf.


----------



## Mikesch (23. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, Sandstrahlen oder Glasperlenstrahlen oder irgendwas ganz feines, mal sehen was ich mir besorgen kann.


Ein Kollege von mir schwört auf Backpulver.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Februar 2020)

Sehr saubere Arbeit @Hecht100+ 

Meine Perlkabine wartet jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren das sie wider hergerichtet wird. Mit der will ich auch mal Gehäuse die von Salzwasser angefressen sind zu strahlen. Rollenrettung 4.0 quasi und mein endlos Projekt anfangen die BB2220 I  
Willst du eine große Kabine oder eher eine kleinere. Bei ner kleineren müsste ja der Luftdurchsatz nicht so groß sein.


----------

